# Tires?



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

After busting out the sidewall in one of my tires, I have decided its time for some new tires that can handle the punishment I give. I currently have firestone destination A/T and have in the last two year fixed (no exageration) roughly twelve flat tires. i've decided to get something a little meatier. I'm either going to go with Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ'S or Firestone Destination MT's. anyone have experience with either or have a good gripping tire they like? thanks for the input. also I am a bit concerned on how a heavier lugged tire may affect my highway performance? any car guys out there?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I just put Nokian Vativa MT's on my truck. WOW they are sweet! I can push snow like no other. Good on ice stopping, going. There is a couple guys on the site that an attest to how they perform!

However. There is no way in He.. I am going to run them this summer. They sound like a pack of wolves is in the box, vibrate, and so on. They are great for what I need them for which is, snow, is, mud. But highway not so much.

The MTZ's also roll very rough. They have a different pattern then mine. But are still loud. They get through snow well, but the truck I drove with them had 22inch rims and they were like 13 wide.... so kinda a different comparison.

The Destination MT's are very hard. Josh has these on his truck and has alot of trouble turning on ice, getting going, stopping. so on. IN mud and snow they work decent for a MT. They will last quite a while for a MT. They aren't as loud as the first two I talked about.

A tire I would try if I was you is a Nokian Vativa AT. Yes you will loose some tread, but they are very quiet, grip AWSOME, and last a long time. They are soft for a AT, but they last it is odd. Have them on my GMC, and love them!

What is the MAIN reason you want them?

Also go with a 10 ply with a 2 or 3 ply sidewall. I would say 3 but there are some 2 ply walls that are great tires!

Hope that helps!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What size you looking for? Ask GORDY how my tires work! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Another tire to look at is the BF KM2 they are alittle more then the Nokians but are more of a MT. I was trying to decide between these two. I have never ridden in a truck with them though! I guess they are decent. More of a rock crawling tire. But work well on road, snow, ice, mud!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've been running the BF km2's for almost a year and I love them To me they're not loud on the highway but then again I drive a truck so my noise acceptance level may be alittle higher. As far as durability I've been on harsh rocky truck trails and rubbed the side walls hard no issues. wearability I installed these last june and if I get to next Sept or October I'll be happy (12,000 miles) But I'm rough on tires. 46 going on 17, power braking, smoke rolling rough! This past weekend I got into some 2 foot snow drifts along a field road while pulling a 14' dual axle trailer and they pulled right through I was very surprized. They're bad a$$ tires but your going to pay for them mine are 37" and are $450. each


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm rolling on Nokain Vativa's in the A/T style and put them on a little after the first snow of the year. They're on 20" wheels and on an 08 Tundra crew max. I've had them on the hwy and they make a bit more noise than my regular road tires that came stock but not too bad. Been stuck once this winter going onto a lake at the access because the snow was very wet and bumper deep. I live in a neighborhood that drifts closed every chance it gets (one way in and out). Just on Monday's snow, over lunch, I busted 2 drifts that were hood high and the rest was almost bumper high and it never even hesitated.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I put Nokian Vativa AT's on this summer. Best tire I've had..period.

I have to put tires on my other pickup soon and they will be nokians hands down. The snow and ice performance is amazing.

They do throw rocks on gravel,but I can easily over look that.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I have dick cepek FC-2 and I like them alot. They are excellent in rain and snow as well. They are a little slick on icy roads but that could be because I have the psi pretty high and they are on a light tacoma. They will get a little gummed up in thick mud but clear easily with a little tire speed. The highway noise is very low.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

cavedude said:


> I have dick cepek FC-2 and I like them alot. They are excellent in rain and snow as well. They are a little slick on icy roads but that could be because I have the psi pretty high and they are on a light tacoma. They will get a little gummed up in thick mud but clear easily with a little tire speed. The highway noise is very low.


Have you had any troubles yet with the lugs ripping off. Ive heard that is kinda a problem with them.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

How much you looking to spend?

Roppell just put Toyo Open Country M/Ts on his pickup and loves them. You know how much of a tire nut he is. I think that will be my next tire as well. I'm assuming your rims are 16", so you're looking at around $250/tire. Not very cheap, but will stand up to anything and supposedly give you 60,000 miles.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

SUPER SWAMPERS!!! :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

AdamFisk said:


> How much you looking to spend?
> 
> Roppell just put Toyo Open Country M/Ts on his pickup and loves them. You know how much of a tire nut he is. I think that will be my next tire as well. I'm assuming your rims are 16", so you're looking at around $250/tire. Not very cheap, but will stand up to anything and supposedly give you 60,000 miles.


The Vativa's are a better tire than the Toyo's. Mine that I just put on 20" wheels were only about $189 a piece mounted and balanced.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Another to look at are the Cooper Discoverer AT. Tread style is very close to the Nokians and are good in mud and snow and are pretty quiet on the highway. We put the 10 plys on the 3/4 ton work trucks and get about 55000 miles on them and don't have many flats at all and we take the trucks where a guy probably shouldn't go at times. I bought 4 245/75/R16 for $640 mounted and balanced for a personal vehicle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

wurgs said:


> Another to look at are the Cooper Discoverer AT. Tread style is very close to the Nokians and are good in mud and snow and are pretty quiet on the highway. We put the 10 plys on the 3/4 ton work trucks and get about 55000 miles on them and don't have many flats at all and we take the trucks where a guy probably shouldn't go at times. I bought 4 245/75/R16 for $640 mounted and balanced for a personal vehicle.


Put less then 10,000 miles on my Discoverer's and they are shot. Tread was cracking, loud, and shatty traction on wet roads. They never made it to winter to see how they worked.

Fisky, that is actually a good deal for the Toyo MT's!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

DBL, how is the noise with those tires? I will be looking to put new tires on the truck sometime mid-summer.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

dont put cooper discoverer st's on. 15000 mi later youll have 1/3 of the tread you started with. i havent had any flats yet but on my 3/4 ton diesel ill be going to an all terrain tire and get some mileage back.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks for all the input fella's. Mike, how much are the nokians roughly?I'll be going with a 265/75/16. I don't want to go too much higher than 230 a tire. I'm just sick of having an A/T tire that does little good in slick conditions on top of fixing flats all fall. I need something that can chomp down when she's a little moist :lol: as far as the humming down the highway is concerned, I have plenty of other noises coming from my unit that keep me distracted. I'm more concerned with gas mileage and engine and tranny wear. fisky, what do u have on your truck now? I definately need a 3 ply sidewall. not sure what the hell I do to tires, but this isn't the first sidewall issue I've had.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:



> Have you had any troubles yet with the lugs ripping off. Ive heard that is kinda a problem with them.


I haven't had any problems with chunking what so ever. I've had them on for over 12,000 mile and they still look new. My roomate has the same tires on his GMC and has over roughly 40,000 miles on them and still has some tread.
My tires are 31x10.50s and my roomates are 265/75/16s.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would avoid BF Goodfornothings at all cost.

I had a set on one F350 and they wore out fast and they were rotated every 5000 miles.

Another set that came with another F350 I had the tread separated with a whopping 12,000 miles on them, once again rotated at 5000 miles. Scratched the paint right off the quarter and door. Half of the tread came off in three large chunks, I picked them up and brought them to the local dealership and you could see plain as day that the glue did not go all the way around the belt, there was a 2-3" gap on the belt where there was no glue. They would not warranty the tire, and their prorating of the tire was a complete rip off.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Nokian is the all-around best tire I have ever run. Gravel is a little hard on them because of the rubber compound but still the best.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a 97, 3/4 ton Chev ext cab long box with no topper. Have been running BFG TKO's for the past 45,000 miles. Tires give decent traction in snow/ice, they don't clear mud well and tend to hydroplane a bit in heavy rain. Just got a second set of tires this fall, Firestone Destination M/T's. Was not able to try them in the mud yet, work fine in snow and highway noise is not much more than the BFG's. I have heard bad things about any brand mud tire on ice but I got the MT's for muddy trails and use the TKO's in winter. When the BFG's wear out (expect about 50-55,000 miles) I will be looking at alternatives.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Triple B said:


> thanks for all the input fella's. Mike, how much are the nokians roughly?I'll be going with a 265/75/16. I don't want to go too much higher than 230 a tire. I'm just sick of having an A/T tire that does little good in slick conditions on top of fixing flats all fall. I need something that can chomp down when she's a little moist :lol: as far as the humming down the highway is concerned, I have plenty of other noises coming from my unit that keep me distracted. I'm more concerned with gas mileage and engine and tranny wear. fisky, what do u have on your truck now? I definately need a 3 ply sidewall. not sure what the hell I do to tires, but this isn't the first sidewall issue I've had.


I got mine on the truck for $1080. Not bad. They were suppost to be $1300. I got a deal since it took them 5 weeks to get them! 

Yours should be cheaper as mine are 17's. aka more expensive then 16's!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Triple. I think I paid about $750 mounted, balanced, and all that fun stuff back in July. Same size tire.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

On my pickup I have BFG All Terrains. Don't get them. They are awesome for traction but they don't hold up for ****. Too soft, don't last very long at all.

Company pickup has Bridgestone Dueler's on. Worse tire I've ever had on a vehicle. Absolute worthless in a little mud and snow. Don't even consider these.

If you're willing to spend $230, why not spend an extra $20 a tire and get Toyo's MT's. They are a solid, meaty tire.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

hunt, What size 17s did you get? I need 265/70/17 for mine before next winter and if they are better than the Coopers I will definatly look into them.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a couple friends who swear by Goodyear Silent Armor and I have been thinking about getting these, but I really know nothing about tires. What are some opinions on these tires?


----------

